# Arnold Honeybee Services



## Wyldbee (Feb 27, 2010)

Had a excellent experience with Arnold Honeybee Services.
The package of bees he sent by UPS died in transport. Tess sent me another package, delivered by a good friend of his on Mother's Day!
What an unexpected and greatly appreciated surprise.
The bees look great.
Tess was very informative and willing to take the time to answer all the questions I had. I will be doing business again with him in the future for certain.


----------



## PuebloCO (Oct 1, 2010)

I bought a package of Russians from Arnold honeybee Services a few months ago. My queen and her attendants had died in shipping, so a quick email and I had another en route. All my questions were answered before I even made a purchase. Really fair prices. Arnold Honeybee Services was a pleasure to deal with and I will buy from again in the future.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I got bees from Tess 5 years ago. Best packaged bees/queen I've ever gotten. I still have some GGGGGGG Grand daughters. Russian Hybrids I was told. Manage/act like Carnies. Still happy.


----------



## DryCreekGeezer (Sep 16, 2012)

I have an order for spring pickup from Arnold's. I hope I have as good an experience picking them up as y'all had with your shipments.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought two 3 lb packages of Italians from Arnold's in March of 2012. I am very pleased with how the transaction went, and how the bees are performing.


----------

